# Gore canyon Cataraft



## Nami (Jun 14, 2010)

Hey Bro, make sure you ride the epic Wave, and wear a helmet. It gets really bomber down the Gore. Be safe Bro


----------



## Pizzle (Jun 26, 2007)

Dude, don't drink to many Cervezas and wear shoes.


----------



## badkins (Oct 30, 2003)

Didn't run Gore Rapid, but I've been told it's a 50/50 proposition in a cat. Everything else was actually pretty easy in a 12 1/2' SOTAR Legend. Except Toilet Bowl. We had wicked upstream winds all day and Toilet bowl did the whole "whose your daddy" thing with the inflatables.


----------



## soggy_tortillas (Jul 22, 2014)

Do it in a Sabertooth!!!!!
Then post the results.


----------



## pearen (Apr 28, 2007)

It's a pretty small crew that rows it on the regular. Get in touch when you are out this way.


----------



## Rockgizmo (May 21, 2009)

Would love to boat Gore with a few other cat-boaters sometime. I row a 14' WD.


----------



## jortsKing (Jan 9, 2014)

hey lets all rally for this sunday and/or wesnesday, there is another thread for a sunday mission. i am 50/50 for sunday but can definitely do a wednesday launch


----------



## earnurturn (Aug 14, 2011)

*Gore sunday*

I run a 14' Ocelot and am going to run Gore this Sunday.. I'd be super psyched to see other cat boaters to go down w/.. As it stands I'm going w/ a solid kayaker but anytime another cat boater (s) wants to get in on the mix I'm all for it..I'm coming from the front range if there's any interest in a carpool.

Cheers,
Shane


----------



## Rockgizmo (May 21, 2009)

I can pull off a Saturday run. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## earnurturn (Aug 14, 2011)

I can probably swing Saturday as well.. I'll know by tmro.


----------



## koni (Jul 26, 2009)

Thanks for the beta, still putting together a cat so not able to run this sunday but hopefully next season.


----------



## spencerhenry (Jun 21, 2004)

was invited last year, but had other commitments.

picking up another cat this year, a 12'6 sotar legend. 

count me in!!


----------



## Btown (Aug 24, 2015)

Just be careful at Indecision Rock.. Plays games with all kinds of boats!



Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Rockgizmo (May 21, 2009)

First time down Gore. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g7MNy70gJ9A&feature=youtu.be


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Fuckin' A!! Rowing gore canyon, i love it! Oar frames in gore were considered preaty much impossible when i started boating. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Swank (Jun 20, 2009)

That is great. Thanks for posting.


----------



## badkins (Oct 30, 2003)

Heck Yeah! That was a great day! Love the instant replay.


----------



## Btown (Aug 24, 2015)

Rockgizmo- why portage Gore?? That's the main event... Hehe, otherwise nice job, btw Tunnel is a 50-50 shot! 


Sent from my iPad using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Swank (Jun 20, 2009)

BSheehan said:


> Rockgizmo- why portage Gore?? That's the main event... Hehe, otherwise nice job, btw Tunnel is a 50-50 shot!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Mountain Buzz



LOL Yeah. Why not run oar rigs through Gore Rapid at low flow? HAHA


----------



## Btown (Aug 24, 2015)

Hehe.. Ok I suppose you made a good decision! 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------

